# Panasonic 2012 Pricing and Availability



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*2012 Panasonic HDTV Prices & Availability*

05. MAR, 2012 | BY MATT 

Just like every other major HDTV manufacturer, Panasonic announced its 2012 HDTV lineup at CES 2012 in January. While they announced the new models, no prices or release dates were provided.

This is common practice, and no major manufacturer announced their prices either. Last month a number of prices were leaked for their plasma models, and comparing those values with the validated prices we have here shows there were mostly accurate, but we’re glad to see the updated prices are cheaper on a number of models.

We have seen a vast amount of interested in Panasonic’s new models, especially in the top of the range plasma series, the VT50′s.

As you can see from the two lists below, we can expect to see the first models showing up sometime this month (some are already shipping! linked), with most of the LED / LCD models being released.

We will have to wait slightly longer for the higher-end plasma’s are the top of the range LED.

Prices and availability are listed below, but for photos and detailed information be sure to read our Panasonic 2012 LCD articles, and the Panasonic 2012 Plasma HDTVarticle.

*Panasonic 2012 Plasma HDTV Models*

TC-P42UT50 | 42-Inch, March, $799. (Amazon $799.95)
TC-P50UT50 | 50-Inch, March, $1099. (Amazon $999.99)
TC-P55UT50 | 55-Inch, March, $1399
TC-P60UT50 | 60-Inch, April, $1799
TC-P50ST50 | 50-Inch, March, $1399. (Amazon $1,364.98)
TC-P55ST50 | 55-Inch, March, $1699. (Amazon $1,637.00)
TC-P60ST50 | 60-Inch, May, $2099
TC-P65ST50 | 65-Inch, May, $2999
TC-P50GT50 | 50-Inch, March, $1799
TC-P56GT50 | 55-Inch, March, $2099
TC-P60GT50 | 60-Inch, May, $2599
TC-P65GT50 | 65-Inch, May, $3299
TC-P55VT50 | 55-Inch, May, $2499
TC-P65VT50 | 65-Inch, May, $3699

*Panasonic 2012 LED HDTV Models*

TC-L42U50 | 42-Inch, March, $599
TC-L32E5 | 32-Inch, March, $499. (Amazon $499.95)
TC-L37E5 | 37-Inch, March, $599. (Amazon $599.95)
TC-L42E5 | 42-Inch, March, $679. (Amazon (1-2 Months))
TC-L47E5 | 47-Inch, March, $849
TC-L42ET5 | 42-Inch, March, $1099. (Amazon 3-6 Weeks)
TC-L47ET5 | 47-Inch, March, $1299. (Amazon $1,152.60)
TC-L55ET5 | 55-Inch, March, $1899. (Amazon 3-6 Weeks)
TC-L47DT50 | 47-Inch, March, $1899
TC-L55DT50 | 55-Inch, March, $2499
TC-L47WT50 | 47-Inch, April, $2299
TC-L55WT50 | 55-Inch, May, $2999

Source: HDTV News


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice to see prices still coming down!


----------

